# Does a long coat chi really need a sweater in the winter?



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Hello- I was so excited about cooler temps in SC today that I started thinking about winter and walking Lady. Keep in mind, winter is relative in SC. I might walk her occasionally in temps in 40s. Most likely it would be 50s-low 60s? Does a long coat chi really need the warmth of a coat or sweater like the short coats? Just curious. Maybe I am just looking for an excuse to buy some cute sweaters or a coat!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I think it depends on the dog. Some short coats refuse to wear clothing and some long coats love it. If you see her showing signs of being chilly or feeling chilly, you can put something on her. Also, maybe a lighter t-shirt will protect her enough from the cold. She may just not need a heavy coat like our poor little short coats. She might be too cold with nothing and too warm with a heavy sweater or jacket. 

Petsmart had some lighter fleece sweatshirts for 50% off this past weekend, they may work for her, too. 

Toby and I are from Florida, we just moved to NC last month. We are both investing in warmer outwear. LOL.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Both of my long coats need a thin sweater or waterproof coat with a thin fleece lining when it is below 50 degrees here. They get chilly and it rains a lot here.


----------



## Loveoscar (Jul 22, 2012)

I live on BC and put weather, although mild can get cold in the winter and very occasionally snow. Oscar is 7.5 lbs and short haired..should I get him a sweetest, a coat? Sorry to hijack! He insists on going out regardless of the weather and never seems cold but i want him warm!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Their little body is so near the ground i will always put a coat on them here in uk


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I never though how being so low impacts coldness!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Loveoscar said:


> I live on BC and put weather, although mild can get cold in the winter and very occasionally snow. Oscar is 7.5 lbs and short haired..should I get him a sweetest, a coat? Sorry to hijack! He insists on going out regardless of the weather and never seems cold but i want him warm!


I caved in and ordered a hoodie today! We'll see how it goes! Get the little guy a coat!


----------



## Baby (Dec 11, 2010)

Yes -- most Chi books say Chis should wear sweaters if they are in temperatures below 60 or 65 degrees. These are hot weather desert dogs and they generally do not tolerate cool weather well. I would not take my Chi for walks when the weather is in the 40's -- just pee pads indoors.


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Does anybody use the booties to protect their paws from the snow and grit etc?


----------

